# [Portage] Libpng 1.5.5 block gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1 (Solucion)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Estoy haciendo un emerge -uND world, que hace mucho tiempo no lo hago.

Al hacerlo todo parece estar bien menos esta ultima parte:

```
[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kalzium-4.6.5 [4.6.3]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/blinken-4.6.5 [4.6.3]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/parley-4.6.5 [4.6.3]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3]

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1 ("<x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1" is blocking media-libs/libpng-1.5.5)

```

No puedo resolverlo, intente bloquear a x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1 y no hay forma, sigue tirando error y no me deja compilar todo de nuevo.

Acepto ideas. Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Mon Oct 10, 2011 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No puedo resolverlo, intente bloquear a x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1

 

Que haces para bloquearlo ¿lo desinstalas? ten en cuenta que cuando ocurre esto es debido a que los dos paquetes no pueden estar instalados juntos asi que para resolver las dependencias deberias desinstalarlo, algunas veces despues de acabar de hacer lo que se está haciendo se puede volver a instalar claro que seguramente no haga falta.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias por la respuesta.

Lo desinstale con emerge -C gdk-pixbuf pero al querer compilarlo me pide la version anterior ya que es necesaria para otras aplicaciones.

Te copio esto:

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge gdk-pixbuf

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2  USE="X introspection jpeg svg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test" 

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1 ("<x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1" is blocking media-libs/libpng-1.5.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    gdk-pixbuf

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

```

LinuxAlPoder pablo #  equery depends gdk-pixbuf

 * These packages depend on gdk-pixbuf:

gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.0 (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2)

media-libs/gegl-0.1.6 (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2)

x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4 (!aqua ? x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2[X,introspection?])

                     (aqua ? x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2[introspection?])
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *centrate en esto wrote:*   

> Estoy haciendo un emerge -uND world

 

y cuando acabes con ello intenta emerge gdk-pixbuf, aunque una vez instalado libpng es facil que no te haga falta, en caso de que no puedas acabar de emerger world por no tener instalado gdk-pixbuf intenta con revdep-rebuild que suele solucionar la mayoria de los problemas o al menos dar pistas.

Suerte.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Se me rompió todo el SO, tuve que recuperarlo de una imagen.

Ahora estoy actualizando con -uND world a como quedo hace un mes, y luego voy a ver si con un emerge --sync y una nueva actualización que me dice.

Editado:

Sigo con el mismo problema.

```
ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3-r1] USE="cups (-aqua) -floppy (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%) (-mplayer%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -exif (-kdeenablefinal) -qalculate -qwt -scim (-kdeprefix%)" 1,892 kB                                                                                                 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="ffmpeg mplayer (-aqua) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.11-r5 [2.6.11-r1] USE="alsa dbus jpeg mmx pdf png sse svg tiff webkit -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -exif -gnome -lcms -mng -python* -smp -wmf" 16,088 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.1.7  USE="-python*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-im/amsn-0.98.4-r1 [0.98.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libkdeedu-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kvtml-data-4.6.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kvtml-data:4 ("kde-base/kvtml-data:4" is blocking kde-base/libkdeedu-4.6.5)

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwordquiz-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kanagram-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/khangman-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kstars-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -fits -indi (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kalzium-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug -editor (-kdeenablefinal) -solver -test (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/blinken-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/parley-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.5 [4.6.3] USE="nls semantic-desktop -accessibility (-aqua) -sdk (-kdeprefix%)" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1 ("<x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1" is blocking media-libs/libpng-1.5.5)

```

Antes desinstale el paquete gdk-pixbuf pero me trajo muchisimos problemas. Como se arregla el bloqueo?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que puedes probar emerge -pv libpng, luego estudia detenidamente la salida o posteala para ver si hay alguna forma de desembrollarlo.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ok. Estoy atrapado aca, no puedo actualizar a Kde 4.6.5 si no resuelvo esta parte. 

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge -pv libpng

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] media-libs/libpng-1.5.5 [1.4.8-r1] USE="apng static-libs" 680 kB

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1 ("<x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.0-r1" is blocking media-libs/libpng-1.5.5)

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 680 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    libpng

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

----------

## Latinvs

La versión de gdk-pixbuf que mencionas está enmascarada, debes de tenerla desenmascarada en tu package.keywords. Prueba a comentar la línea que diga algo de x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf y prueba otra vez el proceso. Debería instalarte gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1-r2, que es la que está en Portage sin enmascarar.

Si no te funciona eso se me ocurre también que pruebes una versión anterior de libpng, a ver si es que es libpng la que está dando por saco, por ejemplo:

```

emerge =media-libs/libpng-1.5.4-r1

```

Por cierto, la versión más actual de KDE es la 4.7.2, no sé si lo sabes. Si te interesa instalarla en vez de la otra echa un ojo al manual: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Me fije en portage.keywords, portage.use portage.mask y no tengo x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf en ningun lado. Lo que si tenia en portage.keywords era libpng que lo acabo de sacar.

Ya no me genera más problemas por lo que veo. 

Gracias.

----------

